# لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

*لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

*+* تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت من خبز غير مختمر إشارة إلى حياة السيد المسيح التى كانت بلا خطية بلا شر.

*+ *ولكن لا تشير إلى  الذبيحة التى نقدمها الآن من خبز وخمرعلى المذبح ولكنها تشير فقط إلى حياة السيد المسيح إلى ما قبل الصليب , فتقدمة القربان تختص وحدها بالإشارة إلى حياة السيد المسيح وخدمته قبل الصليب.

*+* ومن أجل أنه حمل خطايانا فى جسده على الصليب وقدم ذاته ذبيحة خطية عنا لذلك لزم جدآ أن يضاف الخمير فى الخبز المقدم فى القداس إشارة إلى الخطية التى حملها فى جسده وذلك لأن ذبيحة القداس الإلهى تشمل الصليب وما قبل الصليب.

*+*لذلك حرصت كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية الرشيدة المؤيدة بالروح القدس على تقديم الذبيحة الإلهية من خبز مختمر لا كفطير , لأن الفطير يشير إلى حياة المسيح قبل الصليب فقط , وأعماله التى كانت خالية من الخمير , الذى هو رمز للشر.

*+* والكنيسة لم تكتف بوضع الخمير فقط , بل لزم أن يدخل النار حتى تموت هذه الخميرة ثانيآ كما ماتت الخطية فى جسد المسيح المقام من الأموات, فالخميرة موجودة فى قربان القداس ولكنها ميتة بفعل النار, وكما أبطلت النار فعل الخميرة كذلك أبطل المسيح الخطية بذبيحة نفسه.

*+* كلمة (* إرطوس* ) اليونانية التى تكلم بها الوحى تعنى خبزآ مرتفعآ لا هابطآ أما الكلمة الأخرى  التى تعنى ( فطيرآ) فهى (*أزيموس*) ولم ترد مطلقآ فى أثناء الكلام عن السر.

:download:

*المرجع:*

كتاب :
سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
خمسون سؤالآهامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص
تقديم ومراجعة
*نيافة الأنبا غبريال*
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم
*الشماس ناصف لويس
دبلوم علم اللاهوت
بمعهد الدراسات القبطية  بالقاهرة *
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

ربنا موجود

شكراااااا على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> ربنا موجود
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## jojo_angelic (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*


           ربنـــــا موجــــود شكرااااااااا للوصف الرائـــــــــــع
           الرب يرعـاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



jojo_angelic قال:


> ربنـــــا موجــــود شكرااااااااا للوصف الرائـــــــــــع
> الرب يرعـاك


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم وتشجيعكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## mero_engel (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

*معلومات جميله ومهمه*
*مشكور ربنا موجود*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات جميله ومهمه*
> *مشكور ربنا موجود*
> *الرب يباركك*​



شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

ميرسى على المعلومات الهائلة

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



خادمة رب المجد قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومات الهائلة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> ​


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

يارب سلام
شكرا علي المعلومات المهمه دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا علي المعلومات المهمه دي
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*

*معلومات جميلة وشيقة عن رمزتقدمة الحمل المقدس
ميرسىكتيير*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذا تقدم الكنيسة مادة الجسد فى سر التناول من خبز مختمر (أو خبز به خميرة ) مع أن تقدمة القربان فى العهد القديم كانت خبز غير مختمر؟؟؟!!!!*



grges monir قال:


> *معلومات جميلة وشيقة عن رمزتقدمة الحمل المقدس
> ميرسىكتيير*


شكرآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم 
 سلام المسيح لكم


----------

